# Sources for G4 bi-pin base 6v bulbs?



## Germ (Dec 1, 2007)

A friend at work asked me if I could improve his Cabela's headlamp. Here is the thread on that:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180312

I'm looking for sources for G4 bi-pin base bulbs, 5 to 6 volts, and 3 to 5 watts. Kaidomain was mentioned in the earlier thread, but more sources would be great, hopefully sources in the U.S. that could deliver faster.


----------



## Jay T (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Sources fore G4 bi-pin base 6v bulbs?*

You could try this site. Not the cheapest but there is a selection.

http://www.e-lectronics.net/flashli....html?osCsid=5c0236269dc46fdbc6092f1ef30e090a


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Sources fore G4 bi-pin base 6v bulbs?*

I'm sure they have some high quality bulbs for ya here.
Enjoy


----------



## mdocod (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Sources fore G4 bi-pin base 6v bulbs?*

were you able to confirm that it is in fact a G4 bulb that will fit? 

anyways... here is a 10W, which might be a little too much, but a 3-5W really isn't going to be a great improvement over what's already in there. 10W is usually about the limit for plastic reflectors.. might be worth a try for $2.50.

http://www.bulbconnection.com/ViewItem/bcrw/itmid/819/oc/ESA/FHD/item.html


----------



## Germ (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks guys.

The guy at work liked a Mag 2C using 2x18500 and a 6 cell Mag Xenon bulb, so I'm trying to replicate that kind of output. How many watts is a Mag 6 cell bulb? donsbulbs.com says a 4.8v KPR113 is 3.6 watts. That is where I came up with the 3-5 watt idea. I wish I knew what wattage the bulb in the headlamp was. I want to improve on what he has and try and get a halfway decent runtime too using just 4 AA batteries. Maximum wattage would probably be 10 watts to keep from melting the plastic reflector.

I'm assuming and hoping a G4 bulb will work.

What about a Magcharger bulb? Anyone know how many watts that bulb is?


----------



## RoyJ (Dec 5, 2007)

Germ said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> The guy at work liked a Mag 2C using 2x18500 and a 6 cell Mag Xenon bulb, so I'm trying to replicate that kind of output. How many watts is a Mag 6 cell bulb? donsbulbs.com says a 4.8v KPR113 is 3.6 watts. That is where I came up with the 3-5 watt idea. I wish I knew what wattage the bulb in the headlamp was. I want to improve on what he has and try and get a halfway decent runtime too using just 4 AA batteries. Maximum wattage would probably be 10 watts to keep from melting the plastic reflector.
> 
> ...


 
A 6-cell MagnumStar is rated at 7.2V, and it draws about an amp when slightly overdriven with fresh cells. About 8 to 9 watts initially.

I'm not too sure on this one, but I believe an equivlent wattage halogen bulb will be hotter than the krypton, simply by the nature the halogen bulbs works - high surface temp to re-deposit burnt the filament back.

The ROP Lo is 11 watts and will melt a plastic reflector if left on long enough, and that's not even a true halogen bulb.


----------



## fivemega (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## RoyJ (Dec 5, 2007)

FM, I think the MagCharger bulb being 11watts confirms that a halogen around that level should be used with metal reflector and glass lens.

I'm sure Mag would've used plastics if they could get away with it.


----------



## fivemega (Dec 5, 2007)

RoyJ said:


> FM, I think the MagCharger bulb being 11watts confirms that a halogen around that level should be used with metal reflector and glass lens.
> 
> I'm sure Mag would've used plastics if they could get away with it.



*You are correct and that was my intention of posting MC bulb spec.
10 watt is just about max limit of plastic lens and reflector to survive.
This is not an absolute number and result may vary from one flashlight to another, percentage of overdriven, climate and...
Welch Allyn has some G4 bi-pin bulbs that may fit mentioned light.
WA01112
WA01116*


----------

